# Need ASRock motherboard BIOS settings explained



## Ozpa (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

If any of you have lots of free time on your hands AND could explain to me these BIOS settings it would be greatly appreciated 
My motherboard is an ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 (a value model but with everything I need) and assume most of the BIOS on this manufacturer's boards will be close to identical so here it goes:

*OC Tweaker tab, page 2*
1) *Advanced Turbo 50* - what is this mode? I see people OC without it, is this something like the MSI OC Genie? So you disable it to oc manually I assume?
2) *Interna PLL Overvoltage* - I read in some guide that you shouldn't touch it (not sure if on enabled or disabled), what is it and does it matter much if it's enabled or disabled?
3) *Turbo Boost Power Limit* - should this be tweaked/enabled or whatever when ocing manually? How do I know what *Short and Long* limits to set? *Long Duration Maintained*? What it is and what should be set in that too?
4) *Additional Turbo Voltage* - should it be enabled/disabled/auto when ocing and not? Why?
5) *Core Current Limit* - what is this, why and does it need to be set/disabled?
6) *Spread Spectrum* - what does it do? should it be enabled/disabled/auto when ocing and not? Why?
7) Power Saving Mode - how is this different to SpeedStep? Does it need to be enabled? Does it interfere with ocing? How effective is it?
8) *CPU Load-Line Calibration* - so hard to decide on this as I heard people for and against it while ocing. Question is  what are those levels and how should I know what level to choose?

*Advanced tab, CPU Configuration submenu*
1) *Hardware and Adjacent Cache Line Prefetchers* - what are they? Enable them for oc? Do they matter at all?
2) *CPU Thermal Throttling* - what does it do? Enable/disable for oc?
3) *Intel Virtualization Technology* - never used it, but I heard it's for people running several OSs at the same time. I only sit on 1 OS - Win7, so I can disable it right? No other use for this option?
4) *No-Execute Memory Protection* - what is this? Enable/disable for oc?

1 more question - how do I disable Lucid Virtu GPU on the CPU in BIOS? I'll enable it back in BIOS when I need it.


I may add more stuff later when I get back home since this is only what I want to know from erocker's posted BIOS screenshots on tpu  
Anyway, if you have any suggested settings one should use in BIOS just let us know


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Dec 20, 2011)

Ozpa said:


> 3) Intel Virtualization Technology - never used it, but I heard it's for people running several OSs at the same time. I only sit on 1 OS - Win7, so I can disable it right? No other use for this option?



this is only relevant for VM systems but u can leave it enabled


----------



## erixx (Dec 20, 2011)

The Taiwanese are miles and miles behind Japanese User manuals, not to speak of European manuals which are proper manuals. 

Since ever I have seen and see still things like this in the BIOS (and just copied 'as is' into the "manual"): 

"BHLK Setting (on/off): turns BHLK on or off."

Pleaseeeeeeeeee................... Hello?


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 20, 2011)

erixx said:


> "BHLK Setting (on/off): turns BHLK on or off."
> 
> Pleaseeeeeeeeee................... Hello?



The manual doesn't really explain crap, it just rephrases what the setting name is


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

The best way to get solid overclock is simply to ask for a OC DNA config file for your mobo, then load it in ASRock eXtreme Tuner utility.


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 20, 2011)

R_1 said:


> The best way to get solid overclock is simply to ask for a OC DNA config file for your mobo, then load it in ASRock eXtreme Tuner utility.



you have one for asrock extreme3 gen3 i could give a try sys spec is <

sorry didnt mean to jack thread


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a Pro3-M board and if its Pro3 is anything like my board then I would be pissed. Mine HATES being set manually! I just set the multi and leave everything else at defaults (AUTO) and it runs fine. I hope to change boards in the future before ivy bridge releases


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

My mobo is ASRock Z68 E4G3. Here is what settings I am using in BIOS right now:

















BCLK is set to 99MHz, because of idle BSOD. I don't use Load Line Calibration (level 5 = off), it is pumping a lot of voltage under load. For 4.48GHz I got 1.22V to max 1.23V under Linpack load and no BSOD in idle.


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for those screenshots 

I'm still hesitant to oc since I don't know/understand all the settings and what they do, I can't just copy settings blindly :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I must admit that since I have gotten my new 8GB of ram, that I have not tried to OC yet. I will do more testing before I keep blaming my board and report back sometime this week. Also I have noticed in the beta zones, there are some bioses for OCers. I might test the one for my board out and give you the results.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2011)

1) *Advanced Turbo 50* NO idea. Probably pre-defined OC settings. I am not familiar with AsRock BIOS as they do not send me samples yet.

2) *Interna PLL Overvoltage* CPU has internal clock source. These clock sources are called "PLL". This provides extra voltage to the PLL. Can increase number of available multis

3) *Turbo Boost Power Limit* This is the maximum power that can be drawn when turbo is enabled. If set too low, CPU may throttle when this limit is reached.

4) *Additional Turbo Voltage*exactly what it sounds like it is, not needed.

5) *Core Current Limit* This is the same as number 3, but is current, instead of wattage. Volts x Amps = watts, turbo mode allow you to set current and wattage limits, as well as voltage.

6) *Spread Spectrum* Varies BCLK speed in order to eliminate EMI and EMF.

7) Power Saving Mode: Not sure. I'm not looking at your BIOS, could be many things.

8) *CPU Load-Line Calibration* When load is applied, CPU voltage drops in a pre-defined manner(vDroop = current consumed, more current, more vDroop). Loadline calibration modifies the predetermined values for vDroop, in an attempt to stablize voltage. Naturally, a more stable votlage means that more current is applied; Volts x amps = watts again...



1) *Hardware and Adjacent Cache Line Prefetchers* Onboard CPU cache, leave enabled

2) *CPU Thermal Throttling* Will make CPU throttle at predefined points, preventing damage(or so that's what it's there for, but that doesn't mean you cannot damage CPU with low temps)

3) *Intel Virtualization Technology* For running virtual machines.


4) *No-Execute Memory Protection* "NX" bit on CPU allows programs to be terminated at any time. Safety feature for bad programs. Leave enabled.


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 3) *Turbo Boost Power Limit* This is the maximum power that can be drawn when turbo is enabled. If set too low, CPU may throttle when this limit is reached.
> 
> 4) *Additional Turbo Voltage*exactly what it sounds like it is, not needed.
> 
> ...




*Turbo Boost Power Limit* - this setting is for people who want to save on their electrical bill or if their PSU is just not enough then? How do I determine what manual settings should be entered here if I don't want the CPU to throttle at all? Also, I'm starting to question if my PSU is enough for my whole PC, I used to use it with my old Phenom II X3 720 OCed to 3,5Ghz.

*Additional Turbo Voltage* - will disable it then.

*Core Current Limit* - so should I leave it at Auto(if there's an option) or set it to manually? I don't want my CPU to throttle.

*Spread Spectrum* what's EMI and EMF?

*CPU LLC* - I still can't decide if I should use it or not.. :/

*CPU Thermal Throttling* - not sure how needed this is, I really hope my CPU is not throttled needlessly..

Thanks cadaveca


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2011)

*Turbo Boost Power Limit* - this setting is for people who want to save on their electrical bill or if their PSU is just not enough then? How do I determine what manual settings should be entered here if I don't want the CPU to throttle at all? Also, I'm starting to question if my PSU is enough for my whole PC, I used to use it with my old Phenom II X3 720 OCed to 3,5Ghz.

No, this is part of the over-current protection system built into turbo. It ensures that the CPU does not pass what is set in BIOS..when it gets close to the setting, the PCU wil ldrop the multi, and sometimes voltage, so that the power consumed stays within acceptable limits. For overclocking when using turbo, it may need an increase.

This setting works together with the following setting:

*Core Current Limit*

Together these form the overvotlage/overcurrent settings for the default turbo mode. If you are not using turbo when overclcoking, you need not be concerned with them, but if you do use turbo, they typically need to be increased when going over 4.0 GHz or so. Where the adjsutments are needed will vary from CPU to CPU.

*Spread Spectrum* EMI and EMF are electrical interference. can come form outside srouces, or even from other devices on the system. Personally, I disable.

*CPU LLC* - I still can't decide if I should use it or not.. :/ You can use it. it's just that at the extreme taht you need to be careful. By extreme, I mean the highest settings, or extreme temps/votlages

*CPU Thermal Throttling* - not sure how needed this is, I really hope my CPU is not throttled needlessly.. Safety feature. leave it enabled.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Advanced Turbo 50 is some kind of Auto setting for 4.8GHz of somewhere around that clock speed. I don't remember exact frequency, but voltages were were quite high and I don't use that Auto mode.
PS.
CPU Load-Line Calibration fights against CPU v-drop under load. When level 1 is set, then CPU receives increased voltage in advance to compensate eventual voltage decrease. That rises CPU temperature, but helps to pass Prime95 or Linpack tests without errors. If you don't have errors in LinX or Prime95 in first place, use level 5 CPU LLC. That setting is a testimony for CPU power supply circuit quality. If it is good (typically  ASRock one is often good), then you don't need level 1 LLC.


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 21, 2011)

*Turbo Boost Power Limit* and *Core Current Limit*. So is it possible to have a "too high" settings? What if I want to enter 500 in all the 3 fields so not to let the CPU throttle it's power? I've seen people post their BIOS screenshots with different limits, is there any reason or a "sweetspot"?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2011)

no, no real reason..having limits higher than needed only prevents throttling. Given that most CPUs will hit 4.5 GHz using around 125w or so, heat isn't really that much of an issue, so the core current and wattage limits keep the power consumption in check. 

The SB-E skt2011 chip have the same options, and those chips it might be prudent to keep the settings within the confines of your cooling, but the skt1155 chip aren't the power-eating monsters that skt2011 chips are.


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll set all 3 to 300 each then 

What about the *Long Duration Maintained (Sec.)*? Leave it at 1?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah, 1 seems ideal.

I set current limit to 175a, and wattage to 150 long/170 short, and that is more than what my CPU needs.


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh btw, how do people make screenshot like photos in their ASRock BIOS? I tried Print Screen didn't work I think


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2011)

Take a picture of it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2011)

Its F12 in the bios but you must have a thumb drive in a USB slot


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its F12 in the bios but you must have a thumb drive in a USB slot



Oh nice, so it auto-detects  I'll do that when I get home from work


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a quick question regarding the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility. I was thinking of using it for oc instead of tampering with BIOS settings because the vcore control is too rough (allowing only changes in 0.05 increments). How does exactly that utility would work? Is it one of those programs you have to keep always running (and have on startup list) in order to have changes? Or does it let you edit BIOS settings and save it the way BIOS saves it's changes?

Update.

So I tried that utility, complete waste of space. Nothing more than cut down BIOS, no expanded tweaking for CPU or other stuff


----------



## linoliveira (Dec 23, 2011)

Ozpa said:


> So I tried that utility, complete waste of space. Nothing more than cut down BIOS, no expanded tweaking for CPU or other stuff



I just use that utility to tune the fan speed, nothing more, if you want to overclock do it in the BIOS.
You just need to mix with the Offset voltage / Turbo power limits and CPU ratio (and disable spread spectrum, for me causes instability when turned on). For 4.2GHz my core current was enough, maybe you need more than 150 for 4.5GHz.
I recommend using the offset voltage instead of the fixed voltage, because when your CPU is in IDLE it will drop to 0.9v, else, with fixed voltage it will be as high as you set it for 24/7 (wich i dislike). I'm currently using -0.65v for 4.2GHz (~ 1.20v under load and 0.9 IDLE).

Good luck friend!


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks! However the PRO3 GEN3 BIOS is a bit different and there's no offset options. I'll post a screenshot later today.


----------



## DingusTaargus (Mar 30, 2014)

bbmarley said:


> you have one for asrock extreme3 gen3 i could give a try sys spec is <
> 
> sorry didnt mean to jack thread



The extreme 3 gen 3 does not support OC DNA.. Dont listen to that guy. 


Ozpa said:


> I have a quick question regarding the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility. I was thinking of using it for oc instead of tampering with BIOS settings because the vcore control is too rough (allowing only changes in 0.05 increments). How does exactly that utility would work? Is it one of those programs you have to keep always running (and have on startup list) in order to have changes? Or does it let you edit BIOS settings and save it the way BIOS saves it's changes?
> 
> Update.
> 
> So I tried that utility, complete waste of space. Nothing more than cut down BIOS, no expanded tweaking for CPU or other stuff



It works amazing as a fan controller. I have all 12 of my fan (5 PWM) plugged into my mobo and I control their speeds and get readings with this program, I would never use it to OC. But for fan speeds and readings its fantastic.  Much more than a "complete waste of space" unless of coarse you use an external fan controller. Then yeah, It's a waste, lol.


----------



## DingusTaargus (Mar 31, 2014)

Ozpa said:


> Thanks! However the PRO3 GEN3 BIOS is a bit different and there's no offset options. I'll post a screenshot later today.



When was the last time you updated BIOS? You may find that they added it.


----------

